# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC  GPGeMMC v1.33 Added Pantech, Coolpad, Samsung, K-touch & Zte Models for ISP

## mohamed73

*
What's New ?*   *ISP new models added:* *Pantech A800S**CoolPad 9120**Samsung I929**Samsung W689**K-Touch W760**ZTE U819**ZTE U930HD*   Download: http://gpgindustries.com/download/GPGeMMC/index.php

----------

